# Whats the difference between a seed spreader and a salt spreader? (Push Behind)



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

Im in a bind, just sold my Tailgater, to get a Vbox, wasnt supposed to snow, I have a couple small accounts that need salt, nothing big, will this seed spreader work?


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

if the opening leading to the spinner is large enough, it should. 

I modded a Scott's SpeedyGreen 3000 to work with rock salt, cut out the bottom a bit to allow better flow, and it works great.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

The plastic wheels vs. rubber wheels. The plastic ones sometimes slip and then the spinner doesn't turn to spread.


----------



## rednekk frank (Jan 12, 2009)

Dodge Plow Pwr;735392 said:


> The plastic wheels vs. rubber wheels. The plastic ones sometimes slip and then the spinner doesn't turn to spread.


Easy fix for this is to glue a strip of rubber around the circumfrence of the wheels. Works great on kids' Power Wheels vehicles as well!


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

I put some studs from dirtbike tires in mine, works great! sheet metal screws would also work. Problem is it goes "click click click click click click"... whatever.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

lawnprolawns;735440 said:


> I put some studs from dirtbike tires in mine, works great! sheet metal screws would also work. Problem is it goes "click click click click click click"... whatever.


I did the same with a cheap Scotts. Works for me and as a bonus it was cheap.


----------

